
Ask HN: Why patents like this are being granted? - usaphp
I was just browsing granted patents related to web tech and was shocked by how many broad ideas are being patented. Here is an example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;patents.justia.com&#x2F;patent&#x2F;9336747
Why is that happening and who are the people who grant these broad patents?
======
byoung2
There is a blog about stupid patents: [https://www.eff.org/issues/stupid-
patent-month](https://www.eff.org/issues/stupid-patent-month)

------
Nomentatus
pre the Alice decision and post-Alice are different things.

